

Apple IIe Twitter machine - eplanit
http://blog.makezine.com/archive/2010/04/apple_e_twitter_machine.html

======
demallien
Still, I would have been more impressed if he actually _had_ written a TCP/IP
stack and Twitter client, instead of just displaying tweets received on a
PC...

~~~
joezydeco
Yeah, that would have been impressive. Considering the typical Twitter user
PNG is larger than most Apple ][ programs in their entirety, it would be a
massive feat (unless you add your own bank-switched memory or something).

------
jrockway
Nostalgic. Reminds me of the better days, the days when you could run any
software you wanted on your Apple device, without even buying a signing
certificate!

------
ajkirwin
Yeah. This title made it seem far more cooler than it actually is.

Because all it is, is a dumb terminal, really.

